# How do you carry more than two water bottles?



## mikefm101 (Feb 18, 2009)

Hi,

There a couple of loops I do in the summer in which deli's, gast stations, etc., are few and far between. Several times I have definitely had to really delay hydration until I got back to civilization.

I've been looking for some way to carry more than two water bottles, ideally a third, at least. I saw a photo once of a saddle bag that carried two bottles. Cannot find it, though, on the web.

Any ideas? 

Mike


----------



## bwhite_4 (Aug 29, 2006)

Some bikes have a 3rd mount under the downtube. You could try a strap on bottle holder or use gaslo tap to secure it. You could also buy one of those tri-style bottle holders that attach to your seatpost (that will get you two more).

The final suggestion ... camelback.


----------



## Hank Stamper (Sep 9, 2009)

I don't...but if forced to carry more water I'd difinitely go with a camel back.


----------



## viciouscycle (Aug 22, 2009)

Camelbac and then one bottle, my camelbac is the one I use for skiing as well, designed for putting under a coat and for riding a bikes, low profile. And that big bag of cold water riding atop your spine helps a lot in keeping you cool.


----------



## 10ae1203 (Jan 14, 2007)

back jersey pocket?


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

*Jersey pockets?*

I don't usually need more than two, since this is the Pacific Northwest, but when I do, I just put it in my jersey pocket.

If it's because it's a really hot day, I freeze the bottle in the jersey pocket, so its melting helps cool me down.

I do prefer to have that jersey bottle be a smaller one -- the bigger Polar bottles or 24-oz ones go on the tubes of the bike, and I put a 20 oz'er in my pocket.

Of course, the touring bike I used, and most touring-type ones, have 3 or more mounts.


----------



## xxl (Mar 19, 2002)

These work, but no room for a saddle bag, then: 

http://www.bikepartsusa.com/cgi-bin/category.cgi?item=01-171027&source=froogle

Peter White Cycles carries a bunch of the trunk-rack-sized bags, from Brooks, and maybe Carradice or Berthout, but they're kinda spendy. I think Rivendell may stock something, too.


----------



## nightfend (Mar 15, 2009)

I try not to plan rides where I can't stop at least every 50 miles, so 2 waterbottles is usually fine. But, if I do a long race and there's no feedzone or anyone to give me water, I just throw a small waterbottle into my middle jersey pocket.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

Get a Salsa Fargo. I think it has mounts for 6 cages.


----------



## f3rg (May 11, 2008)




----------



## theheavyone (Apr 29, 2008)

Two on the bike and two in the jersey.


----------



## MontyCrisco (Sep 21, 2008)

What, you don't ride with a support car? 

Try a frozen bottle in your back pocket. Does double duty by keeping you cool(ish). By the time you're ready for it it'll be good and melted.


----------



## f3rg (May 11, 2008)

I really think a 100oz CamelBak is your best option. Toss some TP in there while you're at it.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

handlebar or behind-the-saddle cage mounts


----------



## mikefm101 (Feb 18, 2009)

Fat Tire Fred...."behind the saddle cage" was the search term that eluded me. Thanks for that.

Looks like two bottles behind the saddle, one on the downtube and cage rocket for stuff will do the trick. 

All the replies very appreciated....Mike


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 1, 2009)

Hey,
I carry a small saddle bag for a tube and tools. I put four holes in the bottom for two shoe laces. Then I secure the third bottle to the bottom of the saddle bag. If your pickie put a zipplock back over the mouth piece. The draw ties off old gym bags and chair bags work great. Just a thought.


----------



## climbingrules (Feb 3, 2010)

Camelbak Racebak 

http://bit.ly/coPQ3J

Mandatory if you do TT's


----------



## skepticman (Dec 25, 2005)

I've seen this before, but haven't tried it. Not sure about room for a saddle bag.

http://www.profile-design.com/profile-design/products/hydration/all-hydration/aquarack.html


----------



## George M (Sep 25, 2008)

skepticman said:


> I've seen this before, but haven't tried it. Not sure about room for a saddle bag.
> 
> http://www.profile-design.com/profile-design/products/hydration/all-hydration/aquarack.html



That's the one I use and you do have room for a saddle bags. I've had mine for a couple of years now. If I know I'm going over 50 miles, I'll carry 4 bottles. It get pretty hot down here in south Texas.


----------



## Jwiffle (Mar 18, 2005)

xxl said:


> These work, but no room for a saddle bag, then:
> 
> http://www.bikepartsusa.com/cgi-bin/category.cgi?item=01-171027&source=froogle


I've used this one, and I actually can fit a small saddle bag behind it.


----------



## frdfandc (Nov 27, 2007)

How about a stem cap water bottle mount?


http://www.icyclesusa.com/king-cage-top-cap-water-bottle-mount.htm


----------



## exracer (Jun 6, 2005)

Jersey pocket, even when I just take my camel back I carry an extra bottle of water. Especially when it's 100+


----------



## BlueMasi1 (Oct 9, 2002)

*Platypus SoftBottles*

During the hot humid mid-west summers, I carry two 24 oz. bottles and two Platypus SoftBottles in my jersey pockets. The bottles are pliable, fit comfortably in my pocket and fold flat once empty.

http://cascadedesigns.com/Platypus/Handheld-Hydration/SoftBottle/product


----------



## dan32888 (Nov 24, 2009)

I put a small bottle or 2 in the jersey pocket. The triathlon style cages would be a good alternative if you plan on using them quite often. To me it does not seem to be worth the investment considering how little I carry during a hot ride.


----------



## twinkles (Apr 23, 2007)

Elite makes1 liter bottles. Just need to make sure you have the frame clearance for them.


----------



## MR_GRUMPY (Aug 21, 2002)

How many miles are we talking about now?
Unless it's really hot, two bottles can take me over 50 miles (unless it's a real hard group ride). There's got to be at least one place you can get water in a 50 mile route.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

2 of these is worth 3 of the regular "big" bottles










and don't use a cage rocket... that's what saddle bags are for.


----------



## tjjm36m3 (Mar 4, 2008)

During hot summer days I usually carry three water bottles on 40 mile rides or more. Two on my bike and one either 16 or 24 oz plastic bottle water from costco in the middle of my jersey back pocket. I tend to drink the water bottle on the downtube first and after it's empty I would refill it with the bottle water from my jersey pocket during a rest stop. I then just toss the plastic bottle in either a recyle bin or garbage can. I know it's kind of a waste to use one bottled water each ride, but I usually only do it when it's really hot or the ride is really long. Usually two water bottles are good enough for most rides. Yeah there's plenty of rest stops for me to refill but for some reason the local tap water just tastes a bit strange. And I don't want to spend a dollar or two on the road for a bottle of water. I just go to costco and stack up.


----------



## TWB8s (Sep 18, 2003)

Two on the frame and the rest in the jersey pockets for 3 or 4 bottles. 4 is the most I'll carry on rides under 50 miles. 2 water and 2 lytes and I'll stop at a gas station or McDonalds for water when I run out. That still leaves a pocket for Clif bars or the like and some cash & cell phone.


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Mar 7, 2008)

I have a few smallish bottles that fit in my jersey pockets. Best bet is to keep the weight low.. might be able to get a mount to hang it from your top tube. I carry extra in my jersey when I know I'll need it but I don't enjoy doing it.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

frdfandc said:


> How about a stem cap water bottle mount?
> 
> 
> http://www.icyclesusa.com/king-cage-top-cap-water-bottle-mount.htm




interesting... have you tried one?


----------



## mikefm101 (Feb 18, 2009)

Creakyknees said:


> 2 of these is worth 3 of the regular "big" bottles
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Creaky: The Zefal Magnum's are a better option than what I thought of before. Thanks for pointing those out. Probably far cheaper to boot! I can keep a smaller bottle in my jersey if need be as folks here pointed out. 

The rides are 40-50 miles depending on which loop. Three of them are in Southern NH where it is pretty rural. 

One loop has a deli at about the half way point but honestly their water tastes disgusting. Not sure if it is well or city water but I am glad I don't have to live there and drink it. They've always been happy to fill the bottles, though I've felt compelled to buy a candy bar while they do it as a thank you, but really don't want to do that either. 

Another loop has a gas station and another a convenience store where the owners really seem to enjoy cyclists taking a break at but both are way early (or late on the return) part of the ride so its either too early to stop or too late. 

A fourth loop, to Mt. Wachussett and back, has no services apart from the first and last five or so miles. As I struggle up Wachussett it pains me when I remember the Delonghi Classic bike race in Leominster uses it as part of the route. Armstrong raced it once years ago, before any Tour wins I think. The view from the top is terrific, though. 

August usually, when it is most hot and humid, is when I need the extra liquid. 

Thanks again everyone.

Mike


----------



## Dinosaur (Jan 29, 2004)

Two on my bike and a commercial sized bottle in my center jersey pocket. Lately I just stop somewhere on my ride and refill. There are sources of water out there. Fire houses are one source, parks another. Often the water is not cold, but it's water.


----------



## f3rg (May 11, 2008)

Handlebar mount... https://www.cambriabike.com/shopexd.asp?id=59884&page=Minoura+Bh-95X+Clamp+On+Cage+Holder










I'd really like to see a Salsa Fargo loaded up, as well as with some of these (sometimes ridiculous) additional mounting systems. Do it just right, and you could probably double the weight of the bike.


----------



## nOOky (Mar 20, 2009)

I carry a spare in my middle jersey back pocket. It sux, but putting an empty one back in there and it's hard to notice it. After that a Camelback Aeroback of some sorts. The Camelback is a last resort on both the road and mtb especially when it's hot out, I hate having my back covered.


----------



## cyclesport45 (Dec 10, 2007)

I use an inov-8 hydration pack. Much better than camelback, all the weight is in the small of my back. Use it for long rides (like centuries). It's a British company, but there is a US distributor now.

http://inov-8.com/Products-Detail.asp?PG=PG2&P=5050973014&L=27


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

oh and let's not forget these















https://www.thebeerbelly.com


----------

